# Eintrittskarte



## bossidlg (24. April 2004)

Hi Leute bin Gerade dabei eine Eintrittskarte mit Photoshop herzustellen.

Nun habe ich aber ein Paar Probleme.

Die Größe der Eintrittskarte ist 105x74 mm.

Und ich bekomme keine Saubere Schrift unter 8 PT hin, kennt ihr denn eine Schrift die wo mit 6pt Gut leserlich aussieht.
Oder Allgemein eine Schriftart die wo man Verwendet.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. April 2004)

Hi, Du könntest Pixelfonts verwenden, die sind extra dafür gemacht, auf kleinen Größen gut leserlich zu sein und sehen dazu noch schick aus  Zu finden unter http://designerinaction.de
Zu der Schriftgröße, mach mal Dein Fenster auf 100%, da wirst Du sehen, dass 6pt wohl doch etwas zu klein für einen Flyer ist....

P.S. Als kleiner Tip; die Schrift auf Antialiasing stellen, damit sie auch scharf wird.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## ShadowMan (24. April 2004)

Und noch ein Tip:

Nimm ne möglichst Hohe Auflösung, damit die Einladung beim Druck auch wirklich hochauflösend ausschaut. Ich benutze für sowas meist 300 pixel/Inch und es reicht auch vollkommen.
Wenn du die Auflösung höher schraubst musst du logischerweise die Schrift auch wieder größer machen und dann ist sie auch nicht mehr so verpixelt.


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## thoru (24. April 2004)

Ein weiterer Tip:

Vektorprogramme wie Illustrator und Freehand sind
geradezu wie geschaffen dafür, solche Printmedien
zu entwickeln bzw. herzustellen.

Gruß
thoru


----------



## ShadowMan (24. April 2004)

Das stimmt thoru, aber nicht jeder hat das Geld, sich dann neben PS auch noch Freehand zu kaufen um irgendwann mal eine einzige Eintrittskarte zu entwerfen 

Aber stimmt schon, Vektorprogramme sind für sowas wesentlich besser geeignet.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## bossidlg (24. April 2004)

Danke für die Schnelle Antworten,

ich habe von dem Programm Macromedia eine Testversion mit dem werde ich mal ein wenig Probieren, habe mit dem Programm nämlich noch nie zu tung gehabt.


Die Eintrittskarte soll für ein Fußball Benefizspiel sein.

mehr Infos unter
http://www.hobbywm.de

für den der sich dafür interiessiert.


----------



## bossidlg (25. April 2004)

Hi Leute habe die Karte mal soweit Fertig gestellt.

Schaut sie euch mal an wie ihr sie findet oder ob ich noch was verbessern sollte.


----------



## da_Dj (25. April 2004)

Das was ganz unten steht, würd ich in schwarz lassen, weiss zwar nicht, ob das im print auch so unleserlich ist [was ich mal nicht glaube] aber auffem Moni erkenn ich da kaum was.


----------

